
The RedMonk Programming Language Rankings: June 2013 - blacktulip
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2013/07/25/language-rankings-6-13/
======
weavie
ASP is like James Bond. You just can't kill it.

I am surprise to see Groovy in that list whilst Clojure isn't. Where is Groovy
being used these days?

~~~
vorg
See my notes on how someone's fiddling Github projects to make Groovy seem
popular:
[http://groovy.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Blog04#6](http://groovy.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Blog04#6)

